# John Deere 460 loader on 4610 tractor not lifting



## jcorrell (Dec 25, 2011)

The loader on my 4610 tractor quit lifting abruptly after an oil change and replacing of the side engine panel. It had been used fully just a day or two before. The tilting of the bucket up and down is fully functional. The trouble shooting part of the manual is not much help. Any ideas?


----------



## jcorrell (Dec 25, 2011)

PS This tractor has about 360 hours and the hydraulics were serviced by the dealer in December 2012, about 20 hours ago.


----------



## jcorrell (Dec 25, 2011)

*Solved*

Neighbor came by and noticed a hydraulic connection that had started to pull loose. I may have done it while wrestling to remove the engine oil filter. We snapped the connector in place the the lift worked.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to read your back up and running again...sometimes its the little things they say.


----------

